# Anything I've missed?



## GUTted (Jul 2, 2009)

Heya, I'll try to keep this short and sweet. I'm after any suggestions that might help my urgency symptoms.I've had IBS for 5 years now brought on by gastroenteritis. I originally had chronic vomiting and ME too, though both of them are much more stable.I've tried a diet to restrict fermentation - I wasn't allowed wheat, yeast, sugar, dairy, mushrooms, alcohol.A very low dose of amitriptylene - gave me painful constipation.Mebeverine/Colofac - helps with occassional pain.No caffeine - reduces my urgency.Exercise - I used to walk 4 miles a day and in six months I lost 4 stone to take me down from 14 stone to 10 stone - didn't help.Probiotics - didn't help.Homeopathy - along with the restricted diet sorted my vomiting, but didn't help my IBS.Colonoscopy and endoscopy - found nothingI'm sure I've forgotten to include something in that list of things I've tried, but you get the idea, tried a lot. The holistic doc I saw told me that it's something I'm putting in my body which is doing it to me and it's not my body that's the cause - that stuck with me cos I think there's truth in that.


----------



## colitisjo (Jul 10, 2011)

What helped me the most with my urgency was taking anti-d medication with the active ingredient lopramide in it. I take 1 - 2 2mg tablets every morning and have found this helps keep the urgency under control. Also anti-depressants have helped. If I try to stop taking either of these then I notice my urgency returns. If I can keep by stools firm this helps also.


----------

